#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
 * vish grumbles! was only recently told of dholbach's secret script stash!
<vish> ;p
<vish> dholbach: morning :)
<vish> a lot of the bugs, i would have subscribed the Main Sponsors and i noticed that you would silently switch it to new Sponsors team.. and i was always thinking i was increasing your workload :(
<vish> dholbach: only recently nigelb told me you were not looking at them personally ;p
<nigelb> vish: HAHAHAH
 * hyperair lols
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-24
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nigelb, done
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-25
<dholbach> good morning
<rsajdok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/606160 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsync/+bug/605428 Pytanie na irc: I found two bugs. Do I think good in this case sufficient to change tag to 'patch-forwarded*' ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 606160 in pm-utils (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "package pm-utils 1.3.0-2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/laptop-mode', which is also in package laptop-mode-tools 1.52-1ubuntu2 (affects: 6) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rsajdok> I found two bugs. Do I think good in this case sufficient to change tag to 'patch-forwarded*' ?
<nigelb> rsajdok: the first one is Fix Released.
<nigelb> So, no need to tag or do anything with it.
<nigelb> the second one isn't forwarded to the upstream bug tracker and as such doen't qualify to be tagged patch-forwarded-upstream.
<rsajdok> nigelb: Why is not? Otus wrote: "I sent it to upstream by email, but haven't heard back" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsync/+bug/605428/comments/1
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 605428 in zsync (Ubuntu) "When input file is complete, zsync should stop (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> rsajdok: Ah, I should learn to read.
<nigelb> Yes, patch-forwarded-upstream then :)
<rsajdok> nigelb: ok :) thanks
<nigelb> rsajdok: np :)
<nigelb> simar: you were looking for me a few days back?
<simar> nigelb: ya
<simar> nigelb: hi
<nigelb> (whenever I come in, you're not around and when you're around I'm not, etc)
<simar> nigelb: my bad luckk :(
<nigelb> simar: hi, wassup?
<simar> nigelb: actually i want to work for operation cleansweep
<nigelb> simar: ah, welcome :)
<simar> nigelb: i had a simple bug to review .. but i had a doubt
<nigelb> ask away :)
<nigelb> Feel free to ask your doubt here.  I'm on here most of the time and if not somone else will always be willing to answer
<simar> nigelb: i can't find it now ..
<simar> nigelb: :-))
<nigelb> simar: anything, feel free to ask :)
<simar> nigelb: please tell if i'm wrong but i think, there aren't many simple patches left to review ..
<nigelb> simar: 1407 to go.
<simar> nigelb: bug 1407
<ubot4> simar: Error: Bug #1407 not found.
<simar> nigelb: ah!! error
<nigelb> simar: you can use the link in topic or http://is.gd/eD6Hz
<nigelb> the link which I just gave you is sorted from old ot new
<nigelb> *old to new
<simar> nigelb:  my internet connection broke
<nigelb> simar: heh, np
<simar> nigelb: i just needed that list .. if i had contacted you that day, i was going to ask the same .. :-))
<nigelb> simar: look on the topic :)
<simar> nigelb: but i think new ones will be more easy ..
<nigelb> simar: ah, let me get you the sorted one
<nigelb> simar: http://is.gd/eD6Hz (start from end, its sorted old to new)
<nigelb> lastlog vish
<nigelb> grr
<simar> nigelb: that is still the oldest first list..
<nigelb> simar: yes, I know.  start from the end of that list
<simar> nigelb: oh .. ya
<nigelb> :)
<simar> nigelb: well thanks nigelb for the list and help .. but currently i have some work regarding testing of patches .. in security team .
<simar> nigelb: i will try one easy one from the list .. some day
<nigelb> simar: oh, cool!
<nigelb> simar: thanks for helpign out
<simar> nigelb: not yet helped .. but ok :-|
<simar> nigelb:  cya .. bye :-))
<simar> nigelb: hopefully i will join this weekend ..
<nigelb> :)
<simar> nigelb: which downloader you are using in ubuntu ... just now i had to download the draper iso, i used firefox but only 16KBps but in IDM (in virtual) i'm getting 150KBps ... but i'm not able to find a downloader that can download by making multiple connections to server while there are plenty in windows ..
<nigelb> simar: I just use wget -c on the command line
<simar> wget -c . does it make multiple connections ?
<nigelb> nope, but it lets you continue
<simar> nigelb: isn't there exist on in ubuntu that like IDM in windows .. if not I think we should port one in ubuntu ..
<simar> nigelb: i have created one in visual basic in windows ... i don't think doing it in ubuntu will be a very difficult task ... or i hope may it exist in upstream or debian
<nigelb> simar: I think we just need to find it
<simar> nigelb: ya, leave it to me .. i will add it in my list ..
<simar> nigelb: but i think there is none in ubuntu repositories .. but i will find it elsewhere
<nigelb> :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-29
<thomas> nick iAmerikan
<micahg> k, so, what do I mark for a patch that was upstreamed that a different version was accepted?
<micahg> nigelb: ^^
